# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "Why Reed Richards Supported the Superhero Registration Act" & More Comic Book Retcons

## CBR News

CSBG has an archive of notable comic book retcons, like the explanation for why Reed supported the Superhero Registration Act during "Civil War."


_Full article here._

----------

